# Hearing enhancement for Bow Hunting



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't want to use the Walker's Game Ear hearing devices that you stick in your ear. They are too small and I would be a perfect candidate to loose them.

So, I was looking at hearing muffs to amplify my hearing when bow hunting.

Something like these items:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

or this:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


Anyone use these or something similar and why would you recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope too Bulky you will be very UNcomforatble with them on for any period of time.....


----------



## Milkman (Jul 3, 2009)

I have about 35% hearing loss. I need to give in an buy regular hearing aids , but my insurance wont help and the ones I like are about $4000-$5000

I have been looking at the enhancement devices too.  I was thinking about this model since it has more options.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_39539____SearchResults


----------



## j_seph (Jul 3, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I have about 35% hearing loss. I need to give in an buy regular hearing aids , but my insurance wont help and the ones I like are about $4000-$5000
> 
> I have been looking at the enhancement devices too. I was thinking about this model since it has more options.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_39539____SearchResults


 How good a poker player are ya?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 3, 2009)

Milkman I wear hearing aids and hope you are better at playing Poker then looking for hearing protection.....
The walkers are not bad for the money I bought one from a member on here and it helped me get thur the dot phy. The other cheaper model encacments they are just about junk They are very loud but don't try shooting any kind of gun with them on.....


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 4, 2009)

Walker's has  a good rating on Cabelas and Bass pro. Cabelas is cheaper by $20.

I wonder when they may be put on sale, this muffs may be what I need.

Thanks


----------



## NtheEye (Jul 4, 2009)

*Muffs to bulky*

One thing to consider is your anchor point. I had the big muffs, awesome for turkey season but when I went to archery hunt I couldn't anchor in my normal position. Just something to think about. 

Check out the Radian Ears. They make an in-ear model with a high decibel shutdown so you can use them for bow and gun. Cabelas had them on clearance for $59. I paid $79 a couple of years ago and love them.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2009)

j_seph said:


> How good a poker player are ya?



Joe, Are you saying I may be able to win hearing aid money at Twin Bucks camp this fall



Lostoutlaw said:


> Milkman I wear hearing aids and hope you are better at playing Poker then looking for hearing protection.....
> The walkers are not bad for the money I bought one from a member on here and it helped me get thur the dot phy. The other cheaper model encacments they are just about junk They are very loud but don't try shooting any kind of gun with them on.....



I have identified the type professional hearing aids I want, they are the smaller model that has the device behind the ear and a small wire with the speaker that goes into the ear canal. It is small and doesnt stop up the ear canal so your own voice doesnt sound nasaly. The ENT doctor and 2 audiologists say I should never shoot a gun again without protection. Thats why I was looking at some good muffs that enhance and protect. 



NtheEye said:


> One thing to consider is your anchor point. I had the big muffs, awesome for turkey season but when I went to archery hunt I couldn't anchor in my normal position. Just something to think about.
> 
> Check out the Radian Ears. They make an in-ear model with a high decibel shutdown so you can use them for bow and gun. Cabelas had them on clearance for $59. I paid $79 a couple of years ago and love them.



 I do bow hunt but with a x bow. So the anchor point isnt a factor any more.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 4, 2009)

*I have almost the exact same ones*

Your ears will sweat in the hot weather and you may need to cup each ear individually to get the correct direction of sounds. It's a lot better than nothing, but the game ear is definitely better.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2009)

I have tried some of the cheapy little home hearing enhancement things like you see on infomercials. They are a joke. Snap-crackle-pop to say the least. I also have one of the cheaper copycat versions of the original game ear. Also a joke.

The thing I like about the ones in the link below is they say they have 4 microphones to give the user some sense of direction of the sounds.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_39539____SearchResults


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, if I get them maybe I'll hear those extra cards being slipped into the game at Twin Buck?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 4, 2009)

My dad's got a pair cause he has pretty darn bad hearing, but he enjoys them and being able to hear the nature around him. Just watch out, when a quail flushes two feet infront of you, and you got those suckers on high. Man, I never have seen a guy his size jump 12 feet in the air.


----------



## pemop (Jul 6, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.greatvikings.com/gv/client/pages/4227/info.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.greatvikings.com/gv/client/pages/4227/info.html"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>Walker's has  a good rating on Cabelas and Bass pro. Cabelas is cheaper by $20.
> 
> I wonder when they may be put on sale, this muffs may be what I need.
> 
> Thanks



Confirmed, it's cheaper on cabelas.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jul 6, 2009)

isn't unlawful to use listen device in aid to hunting.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 6, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> isn't unlawful to use listen device in aid to hunting.



Try that one again????


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 21, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I have tried some of the cheapy little home hearing enhancement things like you see on infomercials. They are a joke. Snap-crackle-pop to say the least. I also have one of the cheaper copycat versions of the original game ear. Also a joke.
> 
> The thing I like about the ones in the link below is they say they have 4 microphones to give the user some sense of direction of the sounds.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_39539____SearchResults



Walker's Game Ear has a hearing specialist boot on permanent basis as Cabela's (Hamburg , PA). Nice folks, I need to revisit with them. All the combat and FD noise has taken over my lifetime has it's toll. I just need $$ for what I need. Just not in the budget at the moment


----------



## Milkman (Oct 1, 2009)

I bit the bullet and purchased a pair of the Walker quad muffs............ so far so good. They are amazing!!!
I didnt realize I was missing so many sounds.

Got them from Cablea's for $216 including delivery


----------



## hwy22 (Oct 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased a pair of the Walker quad muffs............ so far so good. They are amazing!!!
> I didnt realize I was missing so many sounds.
> 
> Got them from Cablea's for $216 including delivery



I am so glad you broke down and got you something so you can hear. Maybe you be able to hear her say you take the trash out


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 5, 2009)

ive had a set of "action ears" for years.  the draw back, they tend to get uncomfortable after a few hours.  i have to spread them apart for 30 seconds or so every so often.  they are amazing at what they pick up.  ive heard deer 5 minutes before i saw them.  but,  if its windy, or your close to moving water or a highway, thats all you can hear.  you turn them down as low as you can and that gives you a very good hearing radius.  you can hear leaves hitting the ground.  im taking mine to di-lane this week ill let you know how they do.


----------

